# URGENT PLEASE HELP



## nhatgia90 (Feb 15, 2007)

I really need a cage, can someone please donate one to me if you have an extra? I will pay for the shipping! My current cage is horrible, my ratties can squeeze through the bars. I would buy another cage But I don't have the money and I can't ask my parents because they don't know I have the ratties in my room! Please PM me if you can donate a cage to me I really need it. If I can't get a cage by the end of next week I'm going to have to put my ratties up for adoption  Please HELP!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

How many rats do you have and how old are they?


----------



## nhatgia90 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 2 Rats, They are about 7 1/2 - 8 months old, I love them so much.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

What kind of cage do you have for them? They may still have more to grow!


----------



## nhatgia90 (Feb 15, 2007)

The bars are a lil over an inch wide, they slide right through ;(. do you have a spare cage?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I will in about two weeks, but it's very old and I really would feel bad sending it to you.

a solution could be to get 16-gauge wire(or thicker) and wrap it around each wire to create a thicker mesh. Or something much more simpler, go to a hardware or gardening store and get a roll of mesh(not like a screen door mesh, nails could get caught, bigger) and secure it to the cage sides.

Those are just cheaper and quicker solutions, because it could take up to a week to transport a cage.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

i don't have a spare cage i'm afraid, but i think what vixie has said is probably your best option. it's cheaper, and quicker.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

How do your parents not know about your rats? I wouldn't be able too keep them out of my room lol, they would know if ANYTHING new came in. Although my dad has yet to notice my new shoes... (leather clogs by Clarks *droolage*).

How old are you? It's probably best if you were to let your parents know about their newest house guests. What if you have a problem and need to get one to the vet? Do you have your license?


----------



## warock8 (Apr 30, 2007)

funny if u didnt notice my rats in my room u would have to be deaf blind and cant smell. LOL


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i managed to keep my old rat daisy in my room for a few weeks without my dad knowing my mom had sed yeah to a rat but my dad sed no in the end we told him and just sed my mate had bought her and her mom wouldnt let her keep her so we rescused her lol he never knew any diffrent and quite liked her! but my mom knew all along!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It might be time to fess up... before one of them gets out into the house proper and get caught in a trap or stomped on.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

forensic, was that to me? lol my parents have split up now and i keep my ratties in the living room for all to c hehe


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that was to the origional poster.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, :lol: That was to the orginial poster.

Though I don't really hold with keeping animals without the knowledge of everyone in the household... I can see it going badly far to easily... but at this point, where they're escaping, there's a big issue to be tackled.

Love needs to be tempered with responsibility.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

warock8 said:


> funny if u didnt notice my rats in my room u would have to be deaf blind and cant smell. LOL



you shouldn't be able to smell your rats cage! how often are you cleaning it?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

for nhatgia, i would definitely say invest in a $8 roll of half-inch hardware cloth, a $2 bag of zip ties, and a $3 pair of wire cutters, and go over the sides of the cage to cover up the sides. this would just keep the ratties from getting out of the cage.

on the related note, i would definitely see if there is any way you can let your parents know about them. there are just too many things that could go wrong with the parental units not knowing/approving of your pets, especially in an emergency.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

well put onlyono!!!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't you think your parents would be a little curious about the giant box arriving on their doorstep with your name on it?


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking about doing the secret-rat thing when my parents adamantly refused, but so many things could go wrong. I still might however buy my friend's guinea pig cages and knit hammocks.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

My mouse, scorpion and snake all died within four months. I think if it wasnt for that I wouldnt have been able to convince my mom about the rats.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I wanted to do the whole 'sneak the rats into the room' thing too. But my mom let me get one a long time back. So I didn't have to resort to that. Then those rats died (after a normal lifespan!) and we got guinea pigs and they were really stinky so my dad said (and I quote) "No more little critters in the house!" I had Betty a month before we told him. He really couldn't care less. So I'm really not sure what happened to that rule. But tell your parents! Since you already have them they might be more understanding. Plus that way you can carry them with you all around the house all the time!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I hid most things from my Mum when I lived with her. I wonder though what will happed if/when your fuzzies get an infection and need a consultation, meds, follow ups...$$$
If you have a regular income to save up you might be ok.
If you rats make it to your M&Ds bedroom-ow will they react? Do they have the same love for rats as you?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't let them tell you to let the rats loose D: If you need to get them out of your house, you can always post here and I bet someone will take them. That or give them to a local rat shelter.

Just saying that in case the do discover and it seems pretty common for parents to think all small animals can make it outside


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Whatever you do, don't let them tell you to let the rats loose D: If you need to get them out of your house, you can always post here and I bet someone will take them. That or give them to a local rat shelter.
> 
> Just saying that in case the do discover and it seems pretty common for parents to think all small animals can make it outside


mmhmm, mmhmm


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

the only reason i kept daisy a secret is cuz mom sed yeah n dad sed no cuz he dont agree with buyin animals (he prefures 2 rescue them) but i told 
a lil white lie that my mate had bought her and her mom went mad and was gonna do summit mean and could i please have her (this is a week after she has already been in the house) and he sed he wouldnt c ne harm to come 2 the lil thing and after that he fell in love wiv my daisy! mom knew the truth all along! there is no way my parents r crule enuf to set a 'house animal' outside!


----------

